# DLL einbinden mit JavaScript



## DerSiebte (6. Mai 2009)

Hi All

Ich habe die Aufgabe ein Diskstarter projekt zu machen und muss nun eine DLL einbinden. 
Da in der beschreibung meines Programms:
http://www.mirabyte.com/de/produkte/discstarter/features.html
eindeutig steht es wäre möglich mit JavaScript eine DLL einzubinden würde ich gerne wissen wie das funktioniert.
Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber bei jedem beitrag heisst es:" Man darf/sollte mit JS keine dll einbinden"
aber nirgends steht wie es funktionieren würde?

Bin Dankbar um jede Antwort!
Gruss
DerSiebte


----------



## HerbertXXL (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

sowie ich das verstehe bindet Diskstarter die dll ein und stellt dann zusätzliche Funktionen über das DOM zur Verfügung. Auf die kann man dann per Javascript zugreifen.

Wie das genau geht müsste ja in der Doku vom Diskstarter stehen.

Javascript selber kann keine DLLs einbinden und soll es auch gar nicht können.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, es dürfte erfolgversprechender sein, wenn du dort selbst nachfragst, bspw. im Support-Forum


----------



## DerSiebte (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure antworten.
Hab jetzt an Mirabyte geschrieben und warte auf eine Antwort

Gruss


----------

